# Sexy songs



## BlunderWoman (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 20, 2016)

or anything by Sade.
Not sexy is they made this music video like a mini-movie instead of just getting on with the song already. 
But she's worth the wait.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 20, 2016)

Wrigley I skipped through til  I hit the music. Thanks. That's a nice sound & I hadn't heard it before.


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 20, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Wrigley I skipped through til  I hit the music. Thanks. That's a nice sound & I hadn't heard it before.



I found her in early 2000s. Loved her, and then she was gone. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 20, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> I found her in early 2000s. Loved her, and then she was gone. Happens to me all the time.



me too


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 20, 2016)

I like tunes that leave something to the imagination


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 20, 2016)

When a Man Loves a Woman   Percy Sledge


Fever  Peggy Lee


Proud Mary   Tina Turner


Hot Legs
Tonight's the Night   Rod Stewart


Lawdy Miss Clawdy   Elvis


Can you tell how old I am?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 20, 2016)

Miracles (Long version) Jefferson Airplane (Starship)


----------



## Arachne (Mar 20, 2016)

Love in a elevator - Aerosmith






and
 In the air tonight Phil Collins


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 20, 2016)

This video is lovely even without sound:love_heart:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 21, 2016)

When he cries out the "Baby.." very very sexy to me


----------



## oldman (Mar 21, 2016)

Not really a sexy song, but it is cool:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 21, 2016)

Rhiana-work

Hot damn hot,the video with Drake,yum

Makes one want to work work work..


----------



## Arachne (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 21, 2016)

When I think of my teen years...I knew even before I knew that Elton and Freddie Mercury were a bit light in the loafers there. But Paul Rogers, a phallic symbol with legs...Robert Plant too.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2016)

Robert Plant!! I saw Led Zeplin in concert in Vancouver in the seventies. He was hot.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Anglophile (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 21, 2016)

Robert Plant!! I saw Led Zeplin in concert in Vancouver in the seventies. He was hot. 

Madison Square Garden in the seventies, not a dry seat in the house.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Anglophile (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Cookie (Mar 22, 2016)

Bob Dylan - I'll be your baby tonight. 

[video]http://dai.ly/xwcg9c[/video]


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 22, 2016)

Rod Stewart - _Tonight's The Night 
_


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2016)

Love Barry White's voice .. oooh, baby baby.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 28, 2016)

Sexy is also in the eye of the beholder...Roland Gift...this video still gets me uh hem...warm...MROOOWWWWWWWWW


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Warrigal (Apr 7, 2016)

I can't go past Music Of The Night, with Michael Crawford Sarah Brightman.
It is a song of seduction at the deepest possible level.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OrU4N2xlNg


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 7, 2016)

And much more so than those two:


----------



## Arachne (Apr 7, 2016)

Always thought this song was sexy..


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ndynt (Apr 25, 2016)

The ultimate "sexy song"  Do not know why the screen will not come up.  Only the link.
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N9UukiyDg7c[/video]


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 26, 2016)

ndynt said:


> The ultimate "sexy song"



  Oh :yeah:


----------

